

Show HN: I Made this learning urinal simulator - njohn
http://www.urinalman.com

======
tylermauthe
This is great. I love the use of CSS for masks on the urinals to show the pee.

------
robotwholearned
This is so cool, do you have any analytics from the site?

~~~
njohn
Yes, almost at 3000 unique visitors for the first 2 days

